# IP Adresse



## p0p0 (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi, erstma...
Also ich hab ja eine dynamische IP und ich habe einen TS2 Server der alle 24h die ip ändert. So jetzt habe ich eine Internet Seite. Und ich möchte da, dass man da immer meine aktuelle ip sehen kann. Wie kann ich das machen?


----------



## Gumbo (13. Dezember 2004)

Mal zur Situationsaufnahme: Sowohl du („ich hab ja eine dynamische IP[-Adresse]“) als auch der Server ändern die IP-Adressen? (Man beachte die Ironie)


----------



## p0p0 (13. Dezember 2004)

*Dankö,*

Also, ich habe mich nicht klar ausgedrückt, sry. Der Server ist auf meinen Rechner, d.h. er hat immer die selbe IP Wie mein Rechner... Also ich würde jetzt nur noch gerne wissen wie ich es machen kann das man auf meinen Hompage die ip adresse sehen kann. Danke schonma für die schnelle Antwort,,


----------



## hpvw (13. Dezember 2004)

Du könntet Dir bei IP-Active (http://www.ipactive.de) oder DynDNS (http://www.dyndns.org) eine Feste Adresse zulegen. 
Dem Anbieter wird dann durch ein Programm auf Deinem Rechner Deine aktuelle IP-Adresse mitgeteilt.
Praktische Erfahrung habe ich mit IP-Active. Da wird jeder Port einfach an Deine dynamische IP weitergeleitet.

Du kannst z.B. mit PHP aus dieser Adresse auch Deine IP ermitteln lassen und diese dann den Besuchern präsentieren, falls Du das z.B. für irgendwelche Spiele nutzen willst, welche nur die Eingabe einer IP-Adresse zulassen. Aber an sich ist es dann nicht mehr nötig, die IP zu kennen.

Du könntest Dir natürlich auch selbst ein Programm schreiben (Java, C, Delphi...), welches Deine IP ermittelt und dann eine entsprechende Seite per FTP auf Deinen Server lädt.
Vielleicht gibt es sowas ja auch schon irgendwo als Open Source, kenne ich aber nicht.

Gruß hpvw


----------

